# s120 CU320 Totzeit Taktgeber



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

*s120 CU320 Stromregler Rechentotzeit*

Hallo Community,

Ich bin dabei eine Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen die eine S120 Cu320 Achse besitzt. der Servo gibt ein Fehler raus dass die Stromregler Rechentotzeitt nicht korrekt wäre. in der Hilfe wird dort von Parameter p118 und p117 gesprochen. in der Expertenliste des Antriebs finde ich jedoch keines von beiden. an welcher einstellung kann ich schrauben damit diese fehlermeldung nicht weiter auftritt?
zur ergänzung: der antrieb fährt ohne probleme jede position genau an


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

Hi,

diese Parameter siehst du erst Zugriffststufe 4 der Expertenliste.
Welche Meldung kommt den genau Screenshot hilft hier weiter?
Welche FW Version der CU320 setzt du ein?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

Warnung:    11.02.70   11:47:38:863     : X_Achse    --    2100 : Antrieb: Rechentotzeit Stromregler zu klein(38.592327)
in der expertenliste gibt es unter keiner zugriffsstufe den parameter p118 oder p117

Zur Version mal die Software Info

Product:			Drive ES - Starter
Release:			V4.4.0.3


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014
Portions copyright 1991-2002 Compuware Corporation.


Internal Identifier:		79.11.09.00
Internal Info:		umc79.11.09release.2.vobadm




Component:		CrystalEdit
Version:			V1.0


Copyright (c) 1998-2008, Andrei Stcherbatchenko. All rights reserved.
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/edit/crysedit.aspx


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Product:			DCC_EDITOR_SINAMICS
Release:			V2.3.0.3


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


Internal Identifier:		79.11.09.00
Internal Info:		umc79.11.09release.2.vobadm


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Product:			DCC_HELP_SYSTEM
Release:			V2.3.0.3


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


Internal Identifier:		79.11.09.00
Internal Info:		umc79.11.09release.2.vobadm


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SIMOTION SINAMICS Int V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS G110M V4.6
Version:			V04.60.10.06
Release:			V04.60.21.28_14.04.12.00


Copyright (c) 1999-2012, Siemens AG. All rights reserved.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS G110M V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.13.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS G120 HELP V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS G120 V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS HELP V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.01
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.01.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SIMOTION SINAMICS SM150i V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS MV V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.72.32.00_19.17.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS SIMATIC ET 200PRO FC-2 V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Component:		SSP SINAMICS V4.7
Version:			V04.70.10.00
Release:			V04.70.35.00_19.10.00.00


Copyright (C) Siemens AG, 1999 - 2014


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

hallo,

wenn du die Expertenliste aufmachst gibt es oben ein Schlüsselsymbol.
Dort kannst du die Zugriffststufe für die Expertenliste einstellen.
Vermute das du das mit der Anzeigestufe verwechselst.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

ja das hab ich gefunden, ist aber gesperrt, da muss ich mal den projektleiter fragen


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

Die Starter Version interssiert eigentlich nicht sondern die FW Version die auf der CU320 läuft.
Ist das eine V2.4,2.5 oder 2.6 ?

Gesperrt? Du meinst weil da ein Passwort verlangt wird?
Das ist von SIEMENS, kriegen nur speziell geschulte Personen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

Jup da is nen Passwort drin, aber wie kann die Rechentotzeit zu klein sein wenn da nix geändert wurde am parameter?


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

weil in dem parameter nur das Ergebnis der Berechnung steht.
Die Faktoren die zu diesem Ergebnis führen sind es die diese Warnung verursachen, der p0118 zeigt nur das Ergebnis an.
Sprich die Einstellungen von p0115 z.B. können dazu führen das in p0118 ein Wert steht der zur Warnung A02100 führt.


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

wie kann ich die Firmware auslesen um zu schaun ob es an dieser liegen kann?


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

Offline -> Rechte Maustatse auf das Gerät -> Eigenschaften

Online -> am Gerät auf Übersicht -> Versionsübersicht


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

Also FW ist aktuell, die Werte unter p115 zu ändern bringt kein erfolg.


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

WTF?
ist das jetzt ein Geheimnis zu sagen welche FW du verwendest ?
natürlich bringt das ändern von p0115 nix, hat auch nie jemand behauptet.
Ohne genau zu wissen was du auf dem System konfiguriert und eingestellt hast ist es eh nur raten.

Hängt da noch eine SPS drüber die den Antrieb steuert, wenn ja wie sind den die Buseinstellungen ?


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

CU FW 4503035
Motor Module FW 4503035
DQI_3 FW 1322530
Antrieb wird von SPS gesteuert. Hab selbigen antrieb an 2 weiteren anlagen wo dieser Fehler nicht auftaucht


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

ok also hast du schon mal keine CU320 , wäre das zumindest geklärt.
Und die beiden alagen bei denen der Fehler nicht auftritt sind gleich, also dieselben FW Versionen und dieselben Hardwarekomponenten?
Hast du das projekt neu geladen vom Starter aus oder die Daten von einer bestehenden CF Karte kopiert? Das könnte auch zu dem Fehler führen.


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

Wie kein CU 320? das ne CU320-2 PN, s120 / v4.5. So Hardwareseitig an allen 3 Anlagen Projektiert. Das Projekt wurde stets von PG zum Antrieb hin Konfiguriert. Ob das Projekt im Anfangsstadium von der CF Kopiert wurde weiß ich nicht, will es aber nicht ausschließen


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

Richtig eine CU320-2 ist es, CU320 gibt es auch das ist dann FW V2.6 , das ist eben nicht ganz unwichtig wenn man sich mit den Problemen beschäftigt da es da schon große Unterschiede gibt und auch andere Parameter im Spiel sein können.
ok wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe dann wurde das Projekt vom PC auf die CU320-2 geladen damit scheidet einne Fehlerquelle schon mal aus.

Kannst du denn einen Parametervergleich zwischen einer Anlage machen wo es funktioniert und der Anlage wo es eben nicht funktioniert ?
Den Vergleich kannst du über die Expertenliste anstoßen.


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

kann dort nur online vs offline vergleichen. aber nicht anlagen untereinander


----------



## ChristophD (4 August 2015)

lege ein neues Projekt an und 
darin ein gerät CU320-2 PN -> Online gehen zu Anlage 1 -> Upload
dann ein 2tes gerät CU320-2 PN -> Online gehen zu Anlage 2 -> Upload

jetzt hast du beide geräte im projekt und kannst da untereinander vergleichen.


----------



## Sureface (4 August 2015)

sind minimale unterschiede, die meisten im r segment. die p segmente hab ich mal übernommen jedoch ohne unterschied beim fehler
hab nun auch mal den antrieb auf werkseinstellung gesetzt und projekt neu geladen, jedoch ohne erfolg


----------



## zako (5 August 2015)

... man kann auch mal den p340 = 1 setzen. Dann werden u.a. die Reglerparameter neu vorbelegt (ggf. ist der p118 auch dabei ?).
Durch einen ON-/OFFLINE- Vergleich bekommst Du dann mit was geändert wurde. Man kann dann die Änderungen anschauen oder gleich als Script abspeichern und dann entscheiden welche Parameter man wieder auf die Ursprungswerte bringen will (z.B. Drehzahlreglerverstärkung -nachstellzeit etc.)
Wenn nicht klappt kannst ja wieder die Datensicherung einspielen.


----------



## Sureface (5 August 2015)

Hat geholfen, p118 is nun 0. Selbst das Händische Rücksetzen der Werte hat den Fehler nicht erneut aufgerufen


----------

